# Chil Sung Hyungs



## McZ (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm searching Chil Sung 5-7 in video, can someone help me?


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 11, 2007)

McZ said:


> i'm searching Chil Sung 5-7 in video, can someone help me?


You wont find Chil Sung Chil Rho, but if you go down to the "Superior Tang Soo Do Forum" upnorthkyosa has several of them..
His may only go to Sa Rho however...
--josh


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck!  If you find them, please share them here.  To the best of my knowledge, they exist only by being passed down.  They are not in any of GM Hwang Kee's works and I have not found any other sources that even describe or illustrate them.  EDIT:  But if you are interested in find them written and illustrated, I suggest looking in to GM Pak, Ho Sik's "Complete Tang Soo Do" for Il and Ee; GM Hwang Kee's "Red Belt Guide" for Il, Ee, and Sam, and GM Lee, Kang Uk's "Tang Soo Do" for Il, Ee, and Sam.

I also understand that Chil Sung Chil Ro is a very tightly held hyung not known by many people.


----------



## mtabone (Mar 13, 2007)

The Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan org. has all 7 Chil Sung forms.

I only know five and I am learning the Sixth. 

Awsome forms....


TANG SOO!!!

Michael Tabone


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 13, 2007)

mtabone - do you know if they have any references either written or on video or pictures that show the forms?  

I've heard that most of those are only passed down from teacher to student, but I would LOVE to have a reference.


----------

